# Need help identifying vintage ST Dupont Gatsby (real or fake)



## DeucesWild (Oct 4, 2013)

I came across this lighter and would like for all of those who know how to tell the difference, is this real or fake? Note: it has the green dot under the fuel cap.

Thank you
View attachment 80932
View attachment 80933
View attachment 80934
View attachment 80932
View attachment 80933
View attachment 80934


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 4, 2013)

Any help would be greatly appreciated, just trying to see if I should buy it.

Thank you!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmmm I'm not a Dupont expert... but it looks pretty good to me...

But you didn't show us the other side.

Does it have the little D on the bottom right?

Best wishes, _Dafiddla_


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 4, 2013)

View attachment 80938
View attachment 80939
View attachment 80938
View attachment 80939
I do not see that D that you speak of but I'm not sure if it is on all models or generations


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Me either.... but check this out;

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=b0ZPUvzFLOiUjAK-tICADA&ved=0CGQQ9QEwBA

It will get larger if you click on the view image button.

http://http://www.iguanasell-pics.com/photos/C565/ST-Dupont-Black-China-Lacquer-&-Gold-Gatsby-Lighter-18574-1.jpg


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 4, 2013)

Now I see it, I think that is a newer one


----------

